# MK3 TTRS



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What info have people found about the possible MK3 TTRS? not that I will be buying one or anything :wink:

http://www.motorward.com/2014/06/2015-audi-tt-rs-rendered-with-more-rigour/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I just hope and pray that Audi release the RS with both a manual and an S-tronic option , it would be a crying shame if Audi follow the latest route of all RS models being auto only , RSQ3 , RS3 , RS4 , RS6 etc etc

The latest S1 being manual only gives me hope that Audi can see that sporty cars can be desirable in manual as well.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes it would be a shame to see the end of manual in all high performance cars


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

neilc said:


> The latest S1 being manual only gives me hope that Audi can see that sporty cars can be desirable in manual as well.


The worry with this is the S1 manual decision was due to packaging, not due to a thought process of trying to be more sporty.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

looks like they just changed the vents at the front for the oil coolers to be a bit like the quattro concept.

i think it will look more like the 420 TT they showed... it had the RS look.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

I get a half yearly magazine from audi Australia and on the last issue it states that the MK3 TTRS will be still 2.5t and 380 bhp.


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Just read an article stating the next RS due in 2016, will have a 5 cyl 460 hp engine.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

There's no way It'll have 460hp... :roll: prob 360....


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/dr ... ept-review

Article about the TT Quattro sport concept, but they talk about the new RS


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

jet jockey said:


> http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1406-audi-tt-quattro-sport-concept-review
> 
> Article about the TT Quattro sport concept, but they talk about the new RS


I so hope this is just speculation! If they can screw 310 bhp out of the two litre lump in the TTS and 420 out of the 2 litre concept car, then, offering just 360 bhp for the next gen TTRS with a 2.5 engine is going to persuade a lot of prospective purchasers to look elsewhere. It all smacks of a 380 bhp Plus TTRS launch after a few months and that's yer lot!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

TTRS 380HP
TTRS Plus 410HP


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2919/142 ... e02f_o.jpg

Think this will be pretty close to the end product.
Rumours are for around 400ps and 50kg lighter


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's the Audi RS3 being tested.

So 5 cylinder a cert


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know when it will be out to buy ?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Rs adam said:


> Does anyone know when it will be out to buy ?


I haven't seen any projected launch dates, but I'd guess it's at least a couple of years away.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jet jockey said:


> Just read an article stating the next RS due in 2016, will have a 5 cyl 460 hp engine.


Brilliant, just in time for a trade in for my old one


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2919/14249704413_acf1b6e02f_o.jpg
> 
> Think this will be pretty close to the end product.
> Rumours are for around 400ps and 50kg lighter


The front just doesn't look like part of the same car, I find it looks a bit odd in this pic


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Rosso TT said:


> I get a half yearly magazine from audi Australia and on the last issue it states that the MK3 TTRS will be still 2.5t and 380 bhp.


+70HP from the MK3 TTS then.

That's a similar gap as the current range (272 PS for TTS and 340 PS TTRS).

So l would guess 380 HP or threabouts too 

Let's hope the torque range is the same, i.e., from 1600 RPM or lower.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah kool I best get saving for one then


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rs adam said:


> Ah kool I best get saving for one then


Yep you better. I already have my two pound coin tin being filled for one lol


----------

